# BAck to School



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

So when does everyone go back to school?
I go back Aug. 22. Just a week away :afr


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

September ... 5th-ish


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

We are August 22nd too, but I head back down there on Thursday.


----------



## slow_hands (Jul 6, 2005)

i start college about september 5th...i think. but have the enrolment day thing august 30th. i'll be so glad when summer is over, i'm really bored!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Aug. 30


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

22nd or 23rd...I might want to confirm that.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

August 22nd


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Tomorrow. August 15th. :cry


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

September 26


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

August 29th..... :sigh


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

August 22nd


----------



## island (Aug 9, 2005)

tomorrow (and I've been out of school for a couple of years.) I'm nervous but excited! :stu :cig


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Aug 18th.. thursday ahhhhhhhh!!! Already freaking out here :afr


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

September 6 I do believe.

I really should be done, but I have one more semester to go. I'm dreading it for some reason. I just want it to go smoothly, with no mean teachers who insist on lots of participation and group work. :sigh


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I go back on Aug. 22, too. :fall


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

August 29th. :afr


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

23rd, but I have an exam on the 19th...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I leave at the end of this month, but my classes do not start until Sept 6th.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

winduptoy said:


> August 29th. :afr


Same here!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

August 17th, I'm in school right now. :lol


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I started way back on August 5th. Was totally freaked out about going but then again I make myself think things are worse then they really are. I'm actually enjoying myself this year... :banana


----------



## AWholeNewMe (Aug 14, 2005)

This account was impersonation and has been suspended.


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

september 6


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

September 6th. I'm kind of excited because I like my program, but I'm not looking forward to sitting in a class full of people I couldn't make friends with last year


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Sh0gun831 said:


> The first week in September... It's my first year in high school though. :um


 :hug I hope your first day goes ok (and the rest of the year, of course  )!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sh0gun831,

The first day of high school was an interesting one, that's for sure. I can tell you that the seniors really didn't pick on the freshman all that much, at least after the first quarter or so. Basically, it'slike two different worlds. You will be fine! :yes


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Ack! It's Tomorrow (monday, 22nd). Thanks for reminding me with this thread. 
:sigh :afr uke :hide ops :cry :blush


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i moved in on saturday and classes start on monday


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

My first fall class starts in less the 9 hours...


----------



## artemis (Jul 28, 2005)

Next monday. I'm nervous already. :afr


----------

